
Introducing Kubeflow: Composable, Portable, Scalable ML Stack for Kubernetes - TheIronYuppie
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2017/12/introducing-kubeflow-composable.html
======
dustinkirkland
Anyone interested in test driving KubeFlow on Ubuntu, can follow this
tutorial:

[https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/get-started-
kubeflow](https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/get-started-kubeflow)

------
tkatarki
I am red hat and I can tell you that several of us are very excited about
Kubeflow. We look forward to a productive 2018.

See our blog post on why we are doing this and how we hope to contribute:
[https://blog.openshift.com/machine-learning-openshift-
kubern...](https://blog.openshift.com/machine-learning-openshift-kubernetes/)

------
TheIronYuppie
Thank you to all the folks who helped us launch this product and community,
including (in no particular order) CaiCloud, Jupyter Labs, Red Hat &
OpenShift, Heptio, WeaveWorks, Canonical, Container Solutions, CoreOS,
Katacoda and many more!

Please let us know if you have any questions.

Disclosure: I work at Google on Kubeflow

~~~
leveldoc
Hey all, happy to answer your questions about Kubeflow on Ubuntu and our
Distribution of Kubernetes (CDK).

(I work for Canonical)

------
__monadic
Hi this is Alexis from weaveworks, just to say you can see how we support
kubeflow here - [https://www.weave.works/blog/kubeflow-and-weave-
cloud](https://www.weave.works/blog/kubeflow-and-weave-cloud)

------
jdoliner
Congrats to the Kubeflow team. This is a really exciting new project for
everyone trying to do ML on Kubeflow. I'm excited to see what this will mean
for the Kubernetes in general given the close contact between the Kubeflow
team and the Kubernetes team. I'd love to see some more data centric
primitives coming out in new K8s releases.

~~~
TheIronYuppie
Interesting point! Anything in particular? Specifically, we love the
extensibility of the Kubernetes CRD and that has given us a lot of what we
were looking for, and Hardware Acceleration as a schedulable resource is due
to land very soon. But do tell!

Disclosure: I work at Google on Kubernetes

~~~
jdoliner
I have a lot of ideas about this. I'm one of the creators of Pachyderm, which
does data pipelining on Kubernetes. The first concrete thing that I think K8s
could have would be some sort of a notion of a DataSet. Right now the closest
thing I think is a gitRepo volume. GitRepo volumes are different from most
other k8s volumes in that they're not meant for persisting state, they're
meant as a way to inject data (which might actually be code) into a k8s
environment. I'd like to see that idea expanded, I could easily imagine a
similar thing that allowed you to mount data from Object stores like s3 and
GCS, that would do a lot to make K8s immediately useful for data workflows.
Being able to output to volumes like this and pass them between various pods
would be the next logical step.

~~~
TheIronYuppie
This is an amazing idea! Have you thought about exploring to see if we can
overload CSI to accomplish something like this?
[https://github.com/kubernetes/community/blob/master/contribu...](https://github.com/kubernetes/community/blob/master/contributors/design-
proposals/storage/container-storage-interface.md)

------
jlewi
Hey all,

I'm the engineer at Google leading our Kubeflow effort. Happy to talk to
anyone interested in think about contributing or using Kubeflow.

